

How do I politely decline building stuff for relatives/friends? - Ygor
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3624875/how-do-i-politely-decline-building-stuff-for-relatives-friends

======
jacquesm
Easy, say yes but that you will not have time until September next year.

It's the same as having a hairdresser, dentist or a doctor in the family.
_Everybody_ wants a piece of their time at birthday parties to get a free
consult, being the family geek is no different.

Only misery can come out of it because at 'free' the feature list is infinite
and I don't like charging my relatives.

So I give them the address of a friend that builds websites for a living and
they get a discount large enough that if it's serious they'll go for it.

